# wood fireplace, how dirty?



## elementx440 (Feb 19, 2007)

So I've never had anything besides a clean natural gas "simulated" fireplace.  but i just got a home with what looks like a good old fashioned log burner.  I havent even peeked inside yet, but my first concern is how messy is it?  I'll probably have hardwood floors in the room, how do you clean that ash up?  Just get a shovel out?  I wont use it all the time (well, maybe not?)

Also, what should I inspect on the chimney so that I don't vent any superheated gases and burn the place down?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 19, 2007)

Anytime you have a new appliance like a fireplace...get an expert opinion of the condition of the overall fireplace and flue assembly.

Get a certified chimney sweep the first time to give it the once over and let you see how to inspect the flue and anything else you need to find out.
A cracked or altered chimney can cause all kinds of different problems from back draft to no draft depending on your smoke shelf and height of stack. A cracked or missing flue liner can cause a fire into the home s structure....the list goes on.

One thing to remember is no two chimneys are alike...they don't come from a factory and all masons may have a tendency to experiment with libations before work is done. 


Get the expert...then clean it yourself after that.

Everyone should have their chimneys looked at yearly if you burn wood......you never know what  animal has decided to live in your chimney.....quack, quack...


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 28, 2007)

Just trying to get everyone back to previous threads to keep up maintenance on the wood stove and fireplaces. 
Heating season is here, get everyone cleaned up and ready to fire. Boilers and HVAC need tune ups before the technicians are to busy, Wood stoves need the readiness clean up and DRY WOOD under cover to work properly. The wood needs to air dry around the sides and have the top covered to burn to its best efficiency. And to get the least amount of creosote build up . Water in the logs does not combust and creates a steam type gas which makes it accumulate faster on your flue liner. 

Get a professional to point out your issues if you are not comfortable ...at least once so you know what to look for in the future.

Writing down as many questions as you can beforehand helps to get all the answers you need. 

Getting off soap box now. 

Have a happy...safe heating season.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 31, 2008)

Well we are half way through our heating season here in the northeast.
I just want to remind folks that the second check of your flue liner is now if you burn alot of wood.
The chimney fires have just started around here....please don't go through the loss of your home (or worse)if you don't have to.
Check out www.woodheat.org for some good info on ,,,,well,,,wood heat. 
Hope you are stayin warm.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 11, 2010)

Just bumpin the thread for folks to pay attention again...tis the season for chimney fires.

CLEAN YOUR CHIMNEY TODAY....::::


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2010)

What is required in cleaning my own chimney?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 12, 2010)

It depends on what your flue is made of and the size.

I have an 8 inch double insulated metal chimny for my woodstove. So I use a metal brush that fits the inside, you will need one that fits yours. They sell all different sizes and length of handles.

I do mine once a month since I burn all winter, I remove the cap and send it all down. Another thing to do that keeps the creosote down is, you add a tablespoon of salt to a small burning fire, basically when it goes down to wood coals. This helps to keep down buildup.

If you have lots of glazing, you need to bang the stuff off, usually with a chain. I just call a sweep if it becomes a big problem.


----------

